# Como probar un varistor



## Carlos (May 31, 2005)

Reciente empecé a trabajar como técnico de mantenimiento industrial y me encontré con una duda, a ver si me pueden ayudar:
Tengo un equipo que lleva un rectificador en puente trifásico, dicho puente lleva en paralelo un varistor. Me gustaría saber como puedo comprobar si este varistor esta en buen estado o esta averiado.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 1, 2005)

Primero tienes que saber cual es el voltaje de trabajo, luego lo conectas a la salida de un elevador variable de tensión de baja corriente en donde compruebas midiendo la corriente a  través del varistor si este conduce en el rango especificado por el fabricante.


----------



## sergiodjt (Ago 3, 2005)

Generalmente estos componentes se utilizan para suprimir picos de tensión o ruido de alimentación en algún componente o Circuito. El mismo siempre estará conectado en paralelo al componente y si se desconoce el código de fabricante nunca puede estar su tensión de clamp por muy arriba de la tensión con la que trabaje este componente que esta en paralelo.

  La mayoría de las veces los he probado con una fuente variable digital en donde se puede ajustar tanto la tensión entregada como el limite de la corriente máxima. Comienzo a elevar la tensión y cuando llega a la tensión de Clamp del Varistor, este se pone en corto derivando el excedente a masa. Cuando se produce esto la corriente comienza a elevarse como si fuera un corto circuito y la fuente se corta.

  Espero te ayude esto.


----------



## frapers (Feb 8, 2010)

Generalmente las letras indican el tipo y otras caracteristicas del fabricante, lo importante esta en los numeros las dos primeras cifras indican el tamaño, las otras tres el voltaje maximo por el que protejen, esto es: tamaño 20 milimetros 270 volts, principalmente utilizado para proteger circuitos alimentados con 127 volts


----------



## Eter (Feb 8, 2010)

frapers dijo:


> Generalmente las letras indican el tipo y otras caracteristicas del fabricante, lo importante esta en los numeros las dos primeras cifras indican el tamaño, las otras tres el voltaje maximo por el que protejen, esto es: tamaño 20 milimetros 270 volts, principalmente utilizado para proteger circuitos alimentados con 127 volts



Disculpen... Viendo el tema de los varistores, pregunto: ¿Como se colocan los varistores?

Si la alimentación es de 115VAC monofásica: ¿En paralelo con los 115VAC?
Si la alimentación es de 240VAC monofásica: ¿En paralelo con los 240VAC o de cada linea un varistor a tierra?
Si la alimentación es trifásica en estrella 208 VAC: ¿Un varistor por cada fase a tierra?

Gracias!!


----------



## interactivecenter (Jun 14, 2011)

amigo eter, exactamente, el varistor se coloca en paralelo segun su face respecto al neutro (tierra) salvo situaciones donde se colocan equipos monoafasicos (generalmente a 220v) en todo caso el varistor se coloca en paralelo a la alimentación en cuanto a las características hay muchos datos que dependiendo del cada fabricante resultan un poco diferentes, yo te recomiendo que para elegir tu varistor simplemente midas las lineas de voltaje que piensas proteger y simplemente pidas el varistor para ese voltaje en alguna tienda especializada, así si necesitas un varistor para 115v solo pides un varistor para127v (es el numero comercial) y así sucesivamente, generalmente esos yo los compro en tiendas de electrónica

y recuerda; el varistor se coloca después del fusible, así al entrar en corto quema se quema el fusible y el aparato queda aislado. exactamente esa es la función de nuestros amados varistores y fusibles (evitar daños mayores o incendios en el equipo) cualquier inquietud no dudes en comunicarte.

Saludos.


----------



## MEGASOFT (Ago 10, 2019)

Buenos días, Queridos amantes del electrón en cuestión. Lo siguiente como dice el titulo es para consultar a Uds, los Gurus de esta rama de la ciencia ya que por el interespacio se encuentra mucha información sí, pero lamentablemente tienden a confundir mas que a ayudar... Por un lado me encuentro en el dilema de que algunos dicen que al probar uno de estos componentes de protección no debería haber continuidad, mientras que otros dicen que si, en fin no se ponen de acuerdo o no se si depende de donde este colocado, entiendo que este que estoy probando esta en un protector, valga la redundancia para equipos eléctricos/electrónicos y la nomenclatura es la siguiente: CNR (10D391K) según el datasheet efectivamente es un varistor de 390v, por un lado unos dicen que a los 390v empieza a conducir. pero un momento... Eso es pico-pico o voltaje del otro? En fin... Dejo abierto este canal para que los compañeros electrolíticos se carguen a su mayor capacidad de esa energía positiva y si es posible enviando toda la carga con sus magníficos aportes.


Desde ya muy agradecido desde la tierra del Sr Simón José Antonio de la Santísima Trinidad Bolívar Ponte y Palacios Blanco.


*Curso de electronica Cap 26 (Varistor) Youtuber: Terrazocultor> https://tinyurl.com/y5nhjt9j*


----------



## Scooter (Ago 10, 2019)

Pues en general la respuesta sería, "no se puede" comprobar.
Los varistores con prácticamente suicidas en su funcionamiento, así que me gusta trabajo pensar en un ensayo no destructivo.

Se me ocurre hacer una " máquina de choques " con la bobina de un relé o algo así conectado a un astable con un transistor que soporte esos picos, sin diodo volante, claro y medir los picos en un osciloscopio con y sin varistor.

Eso o con la bobina del encendido de una bujía o algo así


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2019)

El problema con los varistores es que el voltaje de corte no es absoluto y depende de varias cosas, asi que con uno que corte a 300 V vas a ver picos de 500V si tienen poca energia o son muy angostos.
Como lo que importa es cuanta energía pueden absorver por unidad de tiempo, es un poco enroscado saber a que tension exacta cortan.
De todas formas, no deben dar continuidad entre sus terminales o a lo sumo un valor de resistencia muuuuy alto....lo que tampoco es garantia de que esten correctos.
Ante la duda...mejor cambiarlos.


----------



## peperc (Ago 10, 2019)

R. serie evita su destruccion.

es asi o no es asi ?? 

4 transformadores de dicroicas electromecanicos comprados en oferta en ML ya que hoy dia casi no se usan , de esos de 220v a 12 v

se coloca el primer trafo de manera normal, o se el bobinado de 220v a 220v.
y su salida de 12 v se conecta a los otros 3 transformadore , lado de 12 v, todos en paralelo.

esos 3 trafos el lado de 220 v se ponen en serie , teniendo en cuenta eso y lo otro  ( no hay drama alguno).
tengo 220v .. 440v ( menos impuestos)  , y 660v ( idem anterior) .

estoy errado ?? que por ahi juntando todo sirve ??
no estoy errado por que lo he hecho para otra cosa.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 10, 2019)

Lee los documentos sobre seleccion de varistores que hay en este tema: Eliminando ruidos durante el apagado de equipos de audio
Y vas ver como trabajan los varistores y que probarlos de esa forma puede destruirlos.


----------

